# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  О природе дживы.

## Иван1

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, Харе Кришна. Здравствуйте.

У меня несколько не разрешенных вопросов, если Вы позволите:

1. Если я в этой жизни бросаю Все силы на то, чтобы вернутся в своё изначальное состояние ( слуги Шри Кришны ), то по-милости Господа могу уже в этой жизни вернутся назад к Кришне, однако в данном случае речь идёт о том, что духовный учитель будет иметь дело с конкретно сложившейся кармой ( моей-как ученика ) и давая наставления учитывать те причины, которые именно меня ввергли в океан Невежества, то есть послужили причиной моего прихода в материальный мир.

Вопрос: Если я в этой жизни не смогу релизовать свой шанс вернуться назад к Кришне, то в моём следующем воплощении причины останутся теми же или нет?

2.Существуют разные формы духовных отношений с Шри Кришной.

На примере Санкхьи и Матхурьи. Санкхья - это дружба, Матхурья - это взаимная любовь ( Пракрити и Пуруши )

Вопрос: есть ли изначальная форма дживы? То есть та, коДживы  изначально присуща природе души. Если рассмотреть на примере Вкусов и Природы Дживы, то Несмотря на все многообразие духовных вкусов можно ли говорить с уверенностью о Абсолютно Истинной природе ( раса ) Дживы ( живого существа ), вторая не изменена не при каких обстоятельствах?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Причины, удерживающие нас в материальном мире всегда одни и те же - желание управлять и наслаждаться отдельно от Кришны.

2. Да, у каждой дживы есть своя Сварупа - изначальная форма, предназанченная для участия в определенных отношениях - раса. Эта форма неизменна.

Иван, у вас некоторая путаница в терминологии. Дружба называется Сакхйа. Санкхйа - это аналитическая философия.

----------


## Иван1

> 1. Причины, удерживающие нас в материальном мире всегда одни и те же - желание управлять и наслаждаться отдельно от Кришны.
> 
> 2. Да, у каждой дживы есть своя Сварупа - изначальная форма, предназанченная для участия в определенных отношениях - раса. Эта форма неизменна.
> 
> Иван, у вас некоторая путаница в терминологии. Дружба называется Сакхйа. Санкхйа - это аналитическая философия.


Я бы сказал что очень большая путаница, прошу прощения.

Враджендра Кумар Прабху, я правильно понял, что конечной духовной реализацией может быть не обязательно Мадхурья - Раса?

Если это так, тогда как понять миссию Шрилы Прабхупады, он говорит о конечной цели философии сознания Кришны: танец Раса с Кришной, а это возможно только с Гопи, которые находятся в Матхурья-Расе. В одной из лекций Бхакти - Ракшак Шридхар Свами Говорит о том, что Кришна как источник всеобъемлющего счастья для любого живого живого существа являет собой единственный истинный объект Любви (Бхакти). 

Можно ли с  уверенностью утверждать, что суть бхакти раскрыта полностью ( то есть всеобъемлющая и полна ) только в одной какой- то расе?

И даже если Матхурья-Раса очень привлекательна, то моя Сварупа всегда неизменна и нет необходимости в том, чтобы от Сакхья-Расы ( к примеру ) идти к Матхурья-Расе? 

Спасибо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мы читаем в Кришна-лиле, что мальчики-пастушке вполне счастливы быть друзьями Кришны и не собираются становиться гопи. То же самое касается Нанды и Яшоды, которые счастливы в Ватсалья-расе. Если все станут гопи, то кто будет друзьями Кришны.

----------


## Иван1

Огромное Вам спасибо.

----------

